# Gaming Sickness - Monitorsuche



## Elrigh (21. März 2011)

Ich leide an einer Form der Gaming Sickness. Dies äußert sich durch Übelkeit, Schwindelgefühl und Kopfschmerz, beschränkt sich aber bei mir glücklicherweise auf Spiele wie Two Worlds oder Assassins Creed, also Spiele in denen die Kamera nahe an der Spielfigur klebt. In Spielen wie Sacred 2, WOW, HdRO, Rift usw. habe ich soweit keine Probleme.

Bisher hab ich einen Bogen um problematische Spiele gemacht, aber jetzt hat es mir Assassins Creed angetan. Ein tolles Spiel, könnte ich es nur mal länger als 15 Minuten spielen, dann muss ich nämlich eine Pause von bis zu einer Stunde einlegen, um den Schwindel los zu werden. Abgesehen von diversen Tipps, die ich ausprobiert habe (Hell erleuchteter Raum, größerer Abstand zum Monitor, usw) und einigen, die ich vermeiden möchte (Scopolamin) scheint mir noch die Erhöhung der Bildschirmfrequenz ein gangbarer Weg. Zumal ich mir gerade eine Powercolor Radeon 6870 1GB zugelegt habe.

Mein derzeitiger Monitor ist ein Dell 2405FPW aus dem Jahre *hüstel* 2005. Dank Widescreen, FullHD und PIP hat er mir im Laufe der letzten 6 Jahre sehr gute Dienste geleistet und ich sah bisher keinen Grund, mir einen Neuen zuzulegen. Bevor ich mir jetzt einen neuen Monitor kaufe - wo es der alte doch so zuverlässig tut - versuche ich zwei Fragen zu klären:

- Gibt es Spieler unter euch mit demselben Problem und Erfahrungen was die Erhöhung Bildschirmfrequenz angeht?

- Welche Monitore in der Größenordnung 24" Widescreen (FullHD) mit möglichst hoher Hz und bezahlbar bieten sich an, wer hat da eine Empfehlung? (Gibts FullHD in 100 Hz? Bin da technisch nicht so bewandert...)


----------



## Dagonzo (22. März 2011)

Also ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob die Frequenz also die Hz-Zahl irgendwas damit zu tun hat. Zumal eigentlich auch schon ein 60Hz-Panel flimmerfrei ist. Im Gegensatz zu den alten Röhrenmonitoren ist die Bilddarstellung bei TFT´s viel zu träge als das sie flimmern könnten.

Eigentlich haben 99% aller TFT´s nur 60-75Hz. Die einzigen Monitore die ich dir empfehlen könnte, wären diese, die eigentlich für 3D-Spiele geeignet (3D-Brille). Diese arbeiten mit mindestens 120Hz sind aber etwas teurer.

Ein Beispiel wäre dieser hier:
http://www.digitalo.....mc_id=billiger

Der Preis geht eigentlich auch noch. Dieser soll auch recht gut sein so nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe.
Und natürlich gibt es Full-HD auch mit 100Hz oder mehr. Bei Fernsehern sind sie schon bei 200Hz.


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2011)

Bei TVs ist alles über 100 Hz Marketinggeblubber. Da werden irgendwelche Zwischenbilder berechnet, die aus visueller Sicht keinen Unterschied machen. 200, 500 oder 1000 Hz hört sich halt nach Technologievorteil an...

Anyways. Ich hab von der medizinischen Sache keine Ahnung, weshalb ich mich da zurückhalte. 120 Hz Monitore gibts ein paar einzelne, bspw. von Zalman und afaik auch von ASUS. Der Zalman soll wohl ganz gut sein, auch wenn der aufgerufene Preis für ein TN-Panel ne dicke Ansage ist...


----------



## Topfkopf (22. März 2011)

Also ich hab hier den Acer m230hdl stehen, einen LEDbeleuchteten 23" Bildschirm mit Scart, RGB, 2x HDMI, USB und integriertem DVB-T Tuner. Fernbedienung is dabei. Full HD, hat ne Auflösung von 1920:1080, 16:9, 5ms Reaktionszeit.

Jetzt ist die Sache, das Teil hat nur 60Hz. Allerdings fällt das nicht auf, ich habe hinter mir nen 100 Hz Fernseher, und man erkennt keinen Unterschied. Also ich kann dir den Acer nur empfehlen, du solltest zumindest mal schauen ob du dir so einen mal anschauen kannst und ob dir dabei auch schlecht wird. Aber einen 100Hz Monitor wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Zumal das meines Erachtens nach eh egal ist, da man schon ab 30 Hz keinen Unterschied mehr sieht, und 60 sollte auch bei GS reichen (der Körper checkt das eh nicht). Aber vielleicht ändert FullHD ja was, weil das Bild dann schärfer bzw weniger verwischt ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei TVs ist alles über 100 Hz Marketinggeblubber. Da werden irgendwelche Zwischenbilder berechnet, die aus visueller Sicht keinen Unterschied machen. 200, 500 oder 1000 Hz hört sich halt nach Technologievorteil an...


Trifft bei den meisten Fernsehern zu was du sagst. Das ich von 200Hz rede liegt daran, dass es diese wirklich gibt. Habe selber einen von Panasonic (Plasma). Dieser wird sogar mit 600Hz beworben was natürlich Quatsch ist. Das liegt daran, dass bei Panasonic die Sub-Pixel, also Rot, Grün, Blau mit je 200Hz angesteuert werden. Zusammen gezählt ergibt das 600Hz, was wie gesagt natürlich Blödsinn ist, aber werbewirksam. Es ist übrigens ein 3D-Fernseher, da wären 100Hz sowieso zu wenig.


----------



## OldboyX (22. März 2011)

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es dir was bringt, kann mir aber schlecht vorstellen, dass deine motion-sickness irgendetwas mit der Bildwiederholrate zu tun hat. 

Soweit mir bekannt (viel Ahnung habe ich nicht davon) wird das Problem dadurch ausgelöst, dass Bewegungen am Bildschirm in deinem Gehirn die entsprechende Bewegung in der "tastächlichen Welt" verlangen, welche es natürlich nicht gibt. Dadurch erklärt sich auch, dass "je mehr in Richtung first person" ein Spiel ist, desto größere Probleme hast du mit dieser Sickness. Spiele mit genug Abstand (Kamera zur Spielfigur) vermitteln eher ein isometrisches Spielgefühl, somit hat dein Gehirn nicht das gefühl es würde im dreidimensionalen Raum "bewegt" werden, sondern das Bild bewegt sich eher 2d mäßig.

Übrigens hat Michael Schumacher angeblich dasselbe Problem (weshalb er nicht so gut mit dem Simulator trainieren kann)


----------



## Klos1 (23. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei TVs ist alles über 100 Hz Marketinggeblubber. Da werden irgendwelche Zwischenbilder berechnet, die aus visueller Sicht keinen Unterschied machen. 200, 500 oder 1000 Hz hört sich halt nach Technologievorteil an...
> 
> Anyways. Ich hab von der medizinischen Sache keine Ahnung, weshalb ich mich da zurückhalte. 120 Hz Monitore gibts ein paar einzelne, bspw. von Zalman und afaik auch von ASUS. Der Zalman soll wohl ganz gut sein, auch wenn der aufgerufene Preis für ein TN-Panel ne dicke Ansage ist...



Es werden auch bei 100 Hz schon Zwischenbilder berechnet. Du hast immer soviel Bilder, wie halt eingespielt werden. Bei 24p hast du 24 FPS. Alles andere ist berechnet. Woher sollten sie auch sonst kommen, wenn nur 24 Bilder da sind?
Die Angabe von Hz bei einem Flachbildschirm, der im Gegensatz zur Röhre nur Vollbilder darstellt, hat eh eine völlig andere Bedeutung. Eine Röhre hat keine Vollbilder. Da war Hz die Angabe des Bildaufbaus. Bei LCD, wo wie gesagt nur Vollbilder vorhanden sind,
ist es die Anzahl der Vollbilder. Aber eben, weil es Vollbilder sind, brennen sich die Bilder mehr in das Auge ein und deswegen finde ich schon, dass man die Zwischenbilder merkt. Also ich sehe definitiv den Unterschied zwischen einen 50hz und einen 100hz LCD.
Bei 100 und 200 wiederum könnte ich nicht behaupten, dass ich etwas merke.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2011)

Zwischen 50 und 100 Hz ist definitiv ein Unterschied da. Da stimme ich dir vollstens zu. Insbesondere bei schnellen Kamerafahrten oder Sport, bestes Beispiel: Fußball, sieht mans doch recht deutlich.


----------



## Elrigh (24. März 2011)

Danke für die Tips, hatte zwar gehofft, von jemandem zu hören, der auch an Gaming Sickness leidet, aber Eure Hinweise haben mich zumindest auf eine Idee gebracht. Ich besitze ja auch noch einen Samsung LCD Fernseher, den ich bisher über VGA Kabel an den PC angeschlossen hatte. Da lief natürlich auch HD mit 60 Hz.

Wenn ich allerdings mit einem HDMI Kabel arbeite, kann ich das 100 Hz Motion Plus einschalten, mal sehen, ob mir das was bringt. Ist zwar auch nur Zwischenbilderberechnung, aber ausprobieren schadet nicht.

Ich werd mal schaun, ob ich die empfohlenen Monitore oder Ähnliche mal in einem Elektronikmarkt in Aktion sehen kann.

Und hoffe weiterhin, dass sich noch ein Betroffener meldet.


----------



## muehe (24. März 2011)

ich würds eher lassen bevor du massig Kohle ausgibst


----------



## Potpotom (28. März 2011)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem wie du... EgoShooter und dergleichen kann ich nicht spielen weil mir schwindelig wird bis hin zum Erbrechen, sofern ich nicht rechtzeitig aufhöre. 

Habe jetzt etliche Monitore durchprobiert (beim MediaMarkt haben sie sogar im Geschäft eine Konsole angeschlossen und mich testen lassen) - am Ergebnis hat sich allerdings nichts geändert. Die einzige wirkliche Veränderung kam mit der Veränderung von Röhre zu TFT-Bildschirmen, untereinander seh ich zwar Unterschiede, aber daddeln kann ich auf keinem richtig.

Tut mir leid, vllt. hasst du ja mehr Glück.


----------



## OldboyX (28. März 2011)

Nach etwas google habe ich festgestellt, dass es wohl doch (in etwa) so ist wie von mir weiter oben beschrieben. 

Lösung gibt es dabei leider keine. In jedem Fall würde ich dir davon abraten Geld für irgendwelche Monitore zu investieren. Das ändert mit hoher Wahrscheinlich gar nichts und ist nur rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## RockZwerg (28. März 2011)

as Flimmern beim Fernseher oder Röhrenmonitoren entstand durch den Kathodenstrahl, der das Bild auf die Mattscheibe aufgeschossen hat. Die Herzzahl definiert wie schnell der Kathodenstrahl wieder von vorne beginnt. Je schneller desto ruhiger das Bild. Bei Plasma oder TFTs gibt es keinen Kathodenstrahl mehr, deshalb ruckelt auch nichts. Die Transistoren werden auch nicht zeilenweise geschalten um die Kristalle auszurichten sondern adaptiv. Die Reaktionszeit der Kristalle ist hier eher wichtig. Je schneller die reagieren, desto weniger "Schlieren" gibts auf dem Bildschirm - gerade bei schnellen Spielen wichtig. TFTs mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung bieten eine schönere Ausleuchtung als herkömmliche Neon-Hintergrund-TFTs. Das beruhigt das Auge noch mehr. Manche TFTs bieten "MagicBright" an, was bedeutet, dass die Helligkeit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung und damit der Kontrast an die Umgebungshelligkeit angepasst wird. Muss man mögen und aushalten.
Wenn Du Deinen 100Hz Monitor an den DVI-Anschluss ansteckst, wirst Du in der Regel auch nur ein 60Hz-Bild bekommen. 

Zusammenfassung:
TFT, 60 Hz, dafür schnelle Umschaltzeiten, LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und digital angeschlossen.

Generell gilt meiner Meinung nach:
Gesundheit vor Spielerei. Bevor ich kreidebleich vom Stuhl falle würde ich lieber komplett mit dem Zocken aufhören. Nicht das es schlimmer wird und Du epileptische Anfälle bekommst.


----------



## OldboyX (28. März 2011)

Anscheinend redet man hier gegen eine Wand.

Gaming (Motion) Sickness kommt NICHT vom Flimmern, NICHT von schlechten FPS, NICHT von zu dunklem Bild usw.


----------



## Elrigh (29. März 2011)

Um das mal klar zu stellen:

Gaming Sickness entsteht im Gehirn, da die Augen eine Bewegung melden, der Körper jedoch nicht. Soweit hast Du Recht, OldboyX

Allerdings stimmen auch einige der anderen Fakten:

Auch bei mir fingen die Probleme an in etwa in der Zeit, in der ich von Röhre auf TFT umstieg. Allerdings ging dabei eine neue Graka einher und eine Verbesserung der Darstellungstechnologie. Vorher hab ich Wolfenstein gespielt (und zwar nicht das 3D). Mein erster Ego-Shooter danach war C&C Renegade. Mit dem hatte ich auch die ersten leichten Symptome.

Die Experten sind sich zumindest soweit einig, dass solche Dinge wie Auflösung, Herzzahl und Realismus der Darstellung mit eine Rolle spielen. Je Realistischer ein Spiel wirkt, je schneller die Bewegungen, je höher die Auflösung und Spieldetails, desto problematischer kann es werden.

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit Assassins Creed 1 mehr Probleme habe durch die extrem schnellen Drehungen der Kamera (Hardware zu stark) als durch die Bewegung der Figur. In Assassins Creed Brotherhood hab ich alles auf Max stehen und kann auf dem PC-Monitor nur wenige Minuten spielen, bevor mir unwohl ist.

Jetzt aber die gute Nachricht. Auf dem LCD-Fernseher mit über einem Meter Diagonale und 100 HZ Motion Plus (via HDMI Kabel) hab ich weniger Probleme. Unwohlsein tritt hier erst nach fast einer Stunde Spielzeit auf. Da man eh öfter Pausen einlegen soll, ist das für mich dann der Indikator mal Schluss zu machen mit dem Spielen für den Moment.

Ich hab allerdings auch vor Kurzem angefangen Ingwerkapseln zu nehmen, in denen nix weiter als reines Ingwerpulver und -extrakt drin ist. Ob das mit eine Rolle spielt, bleibt aber fraglich.

Mein Problem ist soweit erst Mal gelöst. Ich spiel Assassins Creed über den Fernseher, mit einem Abstand von mindestens zwei Metern und mit einem preisgünstigen aber guten Gamepad von Saitek.

Danke an Alle für die Beiträge, es war auf jeden Fall sehr informativ!


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist soweit erst Mal gelöst. Ich spiel Assassins Creed über den Fernseher, mit einem Abstand von mindestens zwei Metern und mit einem preisgünstigen aber guten Gamepad von Saitek.
> 
> Danke an Alle für die Beiträge, es war auf jeden Fall sehr informativ!


Für WoW gibt es z.B. Addons, wobei man die Kamera noch weiter rauszoomen kann. Bringt zwar in kleinen Räumlichkeiten nicht viel, aber wäre vielleicht noch ein kleines Hilfmittel für dich.


----------

